# Audi 100 & V8



## Ubersoldat (Oct 5, 2006)

are the front ends of the Audi 100 and the V8 interchangeable or does nothing line up? im looking to dump in a V8 and swap front ends. one more thing did the V8 come in a manual too?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 & V8 (Ubersoldat)*

AFAIK they are interchangeable, but it'll look a bit weird because of the difference in wheel arches. The V8 has big flared arches, while the 100 has very anonymous flat arches.
The V8 did come in a manual, but they are very rare, especially in USA, where only 50 or so cars were sold with a manual, all 1991 models.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

you can convert it my husband and i are buying the stuff to do so and thats what our project is going to be next summer is converting one of our 1990 v8


----------



## Ubersoldat (Oct 5, 2006)

Does the 5000 have the same headlights as the V8 or are they different too? I ask this because i know of a nearby junkyard with a few 5000's in it. one more thing, will the 5 lug hubs from the other models sharing this chassis swap in and if so what do i need?


_Modified by Ubersoldat at 9:51 AM 11/30/2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ubersoldat)*

The headlights, and the entire front end sheet metal, are different from the 5000/20 to the V8. Here are comparison pics.
5000 Turbo








200 20V








V8










_Modified by PerL at 7:29 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## Alfa75racer (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

I believe that the 2 front doors are the only major body skins that are shared between the two, I currently have a V8 and years ago dad had a 200 turbo, almost nothing is shared on the exterior, even the rear bumpers are different.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Alfa75racer)*

The front doors, roof panel and trunk lid are identical, otherwise everything else has minor or major differences.


----------

